# First Timer, Please Help!



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a first timer and my three goats are pregnant and are due anytime this week. They are getting big and one of them, Buttercup, has been walking slowly and whenever she lays down she grunts. Also my Alpine, Rose, had yellow stringy discharge but i read that they can have discharge any where from 12 hours before the kidding to 30 days. So I need help to know when they are going to give birth. Signs/symtoms. Maybe even what you experience when your goat is giving birth. Also, when their ligs disapear, does that mean they are les than 24 hours away, right? Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well first off.. breath : ) its going to be just fine...goats have been having babies along time..and you sound like you are ready to help if they need it..
Every goat is different...so signs are just a guide...Babies will drop..so instead of the tummy sticking out to the sides it will fall under them...mom will stretch a lot getting the babies in position , swollen full tight udders, swollen and baggy vulva, discharge..amber goo....restlessness, some go off feed, the moaning is normal...they are full : ) ...when you see them paw at the ground, lay down get up paw some more..they are in labor...I have some who are pushing while at the hay basket eating! some who will not eat 24 hours before...some who lay down to kid and some who stand...some who fill the udder 1/2 hour before delivery and some who fill it a few days...others who don't really fill up until after.....I know that is no help but it shows no goat will be the same...you just let her tell you : ) goat-link.com has a good list of what to look for and different possible birthing situations and how to handle them....I read those and stared at them until my eye balls burned...lol..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First of all welcome GoateeFarms! There's tons of info here on signs & wonders. Fiascofarms has a wealth of info too.
But feel free to ask anyway.
Every doe is a little different & doesnt always display the same signs every season.

Also if you scroll down to the bottom of this page you can find some helpful threads.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank You for the help! I'll post pictures in the birth announcements when their born.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome and glad you are here with us.

Things will be fine. What you are now going to do is pull your hair out waiting and waiting and waiting.

 Sit back and relax. Take notes on how they are acting, when they really start to full their Udder and when they drop. Keep that for next year as a guide line, they will never be the same every year. 

 Just go pamper them and wait for your new beautiful babies.

 Just as a first timer kidding, do you have a vet ready in case *just in case* you need them? Make sure you have a GOAT vet and a person you can call for help if needed.

 I would always be ready, have all that info and not need them, way better than trying to find it when you really do need it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good advice, watch for the doe to segregate herself from the herd. Her attitude will change, if she's normally standoffish she may become very "clingy", her vulva will get noticeably longer and spread a bit, gets puffy looking. Usually, her udder will get very large and shiny looking. Ligs can come and go, but, if her ligs are gone, and she has these other "symptoms", then labor should start soon. Keep a close eye on her if it's cold there. You will need to be there to get the kids dried before they freeze.

You are a newby, and they are newbies, oh geesh! That's OK, we were all newbies once! Are you prepared to "go in" and check if she needs help? Do not wait too long if she's in labor and not producing a kid. We, more experienced, breeders do not wait longer then 30-45 minutes after they are in full labor (bearing down contractions) to go in a check positions. You want to feel two feet and a nose. Have you searched for "goat births" on youtube? Or better yet, go to www.fiascofarm.com. She has videos of births and pics and descriptions. Have your vet "on notice" and don't wait too long, if you find you can't get a kid out, decide that quickly and get her to the vet. Sometimes, they can get a stuck kid out or do a c-section. Not trying to scare you, but, I had 2 c-sections my first 2 years. Now, I'm getting better, and I handle most problems myself.

Do you have all your supplies ready? Do these girls have a clean, dry, at least a 3 sided shed? Can you get the kids dry if they are born in cold weather? Towels, lots of towels! Good luck! You know we need pics, right?


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll get the pics as soon as their born and the girls before.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe th ligs are gone on Buttercup. I'm hoping some time tomorrow morning or tonight!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Two does born today! One born from Buttercup and boy was I surprised when Ivy had one too! Question, how long between twin goats being born? What's the usuall time frame?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on the 2 does! I find twins are usually born within an hour after the 1st kid, often sooner. If they expel the placenta they're usually finished.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats. Once I wait 30 min if she still appears to be in labor and no placenta if she contracts i'd put the tip of a finger (for my mini) to see if some one isn't positioned right. I think most people if an hour has passed and no kid (and you are pretty sure might go in or seek vet attention). Not to scare you, but if she is actually pushing I keep a close eye. My girl went Sunday first one wasn't too bad, the second was a little bigger and the third one slid right out. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

White cream one is Delilah and Brown/black one is Iris. Delilah is Nubian/LaMancha/lpine mix and Iris is a Saanan/Alpine/Nubian mix. Dad was purebred nubian. mothers were mixed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

both are beautiful! Congrats!:fireworks:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you. Now I have to wait for Rose to have her baby/ies. At least now I have a little experience. My other two girls births went good, but then of course, I wasn't there for Ivy's birth.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sooo adorable! Good luck with the next doe!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Babies are going to be two weeks old tomorrow. Still waiting for other doe's baby/ies.


----------



## texasgirl7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I heard its only suppose to be 10-15mins apart


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is Rose's baby, Willow. She is 4 months old now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a pretty little face! So glad that you are enjoying those babies


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

texasgirl7 said:


> I heard its only suppose to be 10-15mins apart


It depends on the doe. I've had the 2nd baby come literally right on the heels of the 1st baby, and I've had the 2nd baby not come until 20 to 30 minutes later - sometimes longer.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't have any expierence with more than one baby, but I'm sure I will coming next Spring, when the girls have their babies. After I breed them this fall.  Willow, Delilah, and Iris, the babies that were born this year, will also be bred.


----------

